# Maxey Cages



## Rowangate

Contact details for those who wish to have maxey cages made for them are as follows:-
Brian Tanner
[email protected]
07851 934 203
website: www.showcages.co.uk

I sent Brian the instructions and asked if he could make them. He made and sent me one which I took to Brigstock where Lisa Grove and myself compared it to one of her maxey cages. It is well built and fit for purpose and looks exactly like the diagram on page 12 - he has duplicated the instructions in the diagram exactly and even got middle brunswick green paint.  
He is happy for his details to be posted here. So for those who are still looking for maxey cages get in touch with him. He has charged me £10 for unlidded £11 for lidded and £10 for delivery as he uses a courier.


----------



## Rowangate

Mod's would it be possible to sticky this topic please, so newbies have contact details to obtain Maxey cages.


----------



## Jack Garcia

Can he ship to the US? I've always wanted a Maxey, just to have.


----------



## Rowangate

Jack Garcia said:


> Can he ship to the US? I've always wanted a Maxey, just to have.


I know he has shipped bird show cages abroad. Drop him an e-mail and ask him.


----------



## julieszoo

Well I ordered 4 maxeys (2 of each type) and recieved them this morning. It was a pleasure to do business with Brian, he kept in contact throughout the transaction and let me know when the cages were dispatched. They were well packaged in bubblewrap too  I would highly recommend him to anyone who needs Maxeys.


----------



## Richard

I ordered a set of 6 lidded Maxeys and a carry box from Brian, brilliant quality, very fair price and speedy turn around, very pleased with them!


----------



## Oakelm

I have not long received 4 unlidded ones from Brian, came super quick and a great guy to deal with. I now have my very own maxeys


----------



## WillowDragon

I have recently ordered 2 lidded and 2 unlidded... Brian has been about replying to my emails and seems to know his stuff.

Looking forward to recieving them


----------



## harlequin stud

hi all

i understand that a few on here have been ripped of by someone making maxeys
and never coming up with the goods all i can sy is i am not like that and i have dealt with alot
of people on here and never ripped anybody of i.e mischives mark / amber leigh / swiftvally stud

and a couple of pictures added


----------



## WillowDragon

Brian has not ripped anyone off Harliquin, its a bit inappropriate that you put this on here.

My maxeys were recieved today, looking great


----------



## harlequin stud

hi willow dragon

i know brian has not i am a very good friend of brian tanners

i was told be someone a chap called alan got a load of money of people and
did a runner with all the money

paul


----------



## Jammy

Thanks to Tratallen i am now off to order my Maxi's from Brian


----------



## SarahY

Just to let everybody know, Brian's Maxeys are now available to order on the actual website:

http://www.showcages.co.uk/products.asp?Subcategory=Maxey

Sarah xxx


----------



## Sarodentry

those wires look awefully wide...


----------



## SarahY

They're standard Maxeys, made exactly to spec 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Loganberry

I ordered six lidded maxis from Brian recently; exellent quality, delivered within a week of payment. A very good service and i thoroughly recommend him.


----------



## Cait

Hopefully there will be Maxeys available at the Enfield show to buy (made by Brian).


----------



## Rowangate

I'm pleased to see that my initial order has made Brian a success. I found him to be very helpful and all I did was e-mail the drawing and ask if he could make them and how much.


----------



## WoodWitch

Just a quick bump for this thread!

I know that some members on this forum have recently joined the NMC, so will promptly be looking for Maxey boxes in order to approach the show bench!

I've recently ordered a batch of Maxeys from Brian and they arrived, in perfect order within a week. He kept in good contact throughout the transaction too.

If you read through this thread you'll see many recommendations from established breeders and I'd like to add another.

Naomi x


----------



## george

SarahY, are the maxeys still available off the website? just tried clicking it and it didnt work?


----------



## WoodWitch

Yes George, I ordered from Brian Tanner's website.
This will take you straight to the Maxeys.........

http://www.showcages.co.uk/component/vi ... gory_id=14

He _did_ have a bit of an issue with his site but it's been amended now so should work fine now. You can e mail him either way, from his site.


----------



## Jack Garcia

I've also since ordered Maxeys from Brian. I highly recommend and fully endorse his work as strongly as possible.


----------



## thickgiraffe

the website is not working at the moment i have tried back over several days as well.


----------



## Cait

In that case send Wight Isle Stud an email (his real name is Gary).


----------

